

The Guardian of Golden Gate - feroz1
http://zidilife.com/the-guardian-of-golden-gate/

======
whyleys
"And just a couple of minutes after he leaped, another person leaped on the
north part of the bridge. Two deaths in two minutes. So that was a pretty
shocking day"

Fair to say this man has seen some shit...

